
“That was a really bad Friday for us:” WIRED warns four stories were plagiarized - tokenadult
http://retractionwatch.com/2016/02/24/that-was-a-really-bad-friday-for-us-wired-warns-four-stories-were-plagiarized/
======
jtchang
I have to give wired props for this. Most people would just pull the articles
and sweep it under the rug. Keeping the article up but putting a big
disclaimer at the top isn't too bad:

[http://www.wired.com/2016/02/china-hates-gmos-problem-is-
chi...](http://www.wired.com/2016/02/china-hates-gmos-problem-is-china-really-
needs-gmos/)

------
harry8
Shouldn't wired pay the original authors of the plagiarised material? Didn't
see that mentioned.

